# Picked up a HS1132 today. What service should I do to it?



## arcticwildman (Oct 9, 2018)

Howdy guys! I'm a long time lurker on another brand forum. I picked up a 2008 HS1132 today that was in excellent shape. Was literally owned by an old lady who used it a few times a season. First thing I plan on doing is bumping up the main jet size as it is set lean like all the newer Honda engines. What else would be good idea to service on the machine? Anything specific to the 1132 that I may need to keep an eye on?


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

arcticwildman said:


> Howdy guys! I'm a long time lurker on another brand forum. I picked up a 2008 HS1132 today that was in excellent shape. Was literally owned by an old lady who used it a few times a season. First thing I plan on doing is bumping up the main jet size as it is set lean like all the newer Honda engines. What else would be good idea to service on the machine? Anything specific to the 1132 that I may need to keep an eye on?



those are not set lean


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF arcticwildman

I would suggest you try it in the snow first to see if it feels like it needs to be richer before you go through the trouble of drilling or changing out the jet.
I'd likely change the oil and then grab the manual and go through all the adjustments and check all the routine maintenance items so you have a base line of what was done and when and that you know it's going to get you through the winter without any problems. Nice Machine :3tens:


And please keep an eye on your skid adjustment. It just hurts seeing those expensive machines with ground down auger housing bottoms because some fool wasn't paying attention and just kept running it right into the ground.
The photo is stolen from YSHSfan 
.


----------



## arcticwildman (Oct 9, 2018)

Ouch!! That is bad!! I'm going to put a set of side skids on it. Cheap insurance.


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

Nice machine! If you are over 6 feet tall handle bar extensions would be a nice feature.


----------



## arcticwildman (Oct 9, 2018)

I'm right at 6 foot so I can live with them the way they are I guess. Would like to relocate the discharge chute handle up higher. Does anybody sell a kit that does that?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

congrats on what looks like an excellent machine.

already some good advice. change oil, lube moving parts, maybe cables need lubing, of course adjust scraper bar first and then skid shoes. I would purchase the Honda shop manual for 40 bucks and go through the maintenance section. This manual is worth it's weight in gold.

did you check the bottom of bucket for curling? this happens because of poor scraper bar and skid shoe adjustment. you can usually use a ball peen hammer to hammer it back flat. 

Also check for cracks in the handlebars, the engine bed , and other stress points. I see this on HS1132's because of the weight of them but you are probably okay . the machine looks good. did you check belts? have extra shear pins? and make sure the shear pins and wheel pins are actually shear pins and not bolts .

I would NEVER assume the machine is ready because it looks good. Would do a full service on it before needed.


----------



## arcticwildman (Oct 9, 2018)

orangputeh said:


> congrats on what looks like an excellent machine.
> 
> already some good advice. change oil, lube moving parts, maybe cables need lubing, of course adjust scraper bar first and then skid shoes. I would purchase the Honda shop manual for 40 bucks and go through the maintenance section. This manual is worth it's weight in gold.
> 
> ...



Awesome suggestions!!! Thanks! 

I need to check the belts, probably do that and an oil change tomorrow along with throwing in a new spark plug and doing a cable lube. Everything else looks really good. All shear pins on the machine are factory correct and the folks I bought it from had a bag of extra shear pins so I'm good to go there. The bucket is straight as an arrow, I was adjusting the skids already as they had them set for quite a bit of clearance since they had such a steep driveway and liked to leave some snow for traction. I just ordered a shop manual from my local dealer who was familiar with the machine. He had sold it to them and performed serviced on it and said I got an absolute steal on the machine as it was in excellent shape with hardly any use.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

arcticwildman said:


> I'm right at 6 foot so I can live with them the way they are I guess. Would like to relocate the discharge chute handle up higher. Does anybody sell a kit that does that?


Honda Snowblower Modification for High Chute Rotation Handle and Tall Handlebar Extension Kits 






https://www.shoppok.com/fairbanks/a...handlebar-Kits----60--Sierra-Nevada-Mts--.htm


----------



## Hobbypt (Jul 3, 2019)

*Honda 1132 handlebar extensions and chute kit*

Hi folks, this is my first time posting. I bought a Honda 1132 this weekend for $600, I couldn't resist it because of the price and the fact the older couple only used it a handful of times and had it serviced each year. Here's my dilemma. I am 6'4" and those handle bars are super low. I saw the video Bob Lynn in Tahoe and called him to order the modifications. It turns out that he's retired from making the hardware to make the handles and chute higher. My question for the forum is does anyone have any connections or know of another supplier of these items? Thanks.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Hobbypt said:


> Hi folks, this is my first time posting. I bought a Honda 1132 this weekend for $600, I couldn't resist it because of the price and the fact the older couple only used it a handful of times and had it serviced each year. Here's my dilemma. I am 6'4" and those handle bars are super low. I saw the video Bob Lynn in Tahoe and called him to order the modifications. It turns out that he's retired from making the hardware to make the handles and chute higher. My question for the forum is does anyone have any connections or know of another supplier of these items? Thanks.


have had a bunch of people ask me about this because i live in the same town as Bob does. I will have to find him and ask. you may find a do it yourself on you tube or google. another guy i know made a primitive set up with pvc pipe that works for him. he's 6 foot 3. 

i don't need it being 5 foot 5 but did install some 2 inch risers on the bars. did not have to change cables or anything. i think Bob's set up was a 6 inch improvement.


----------

